# Another copper slab leak



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This was a nice one I did this morning. I located the leak, did demo, replaced a section of pipe, rough patched the floor, reset the toilet and collected payment in less than 3 hours. Made more than $1000 on the job.

I like to drill a few 1 1/4" holes with my Bosch rotary hammer in a square pattern and then "connect the dots" with a 2" scaling bit. The result is one piece on concrete that can quickly be removed and disposed of. This technique works well if you are making a hole less than 1 square foot. Any bigger than that and I'll usually pull the jackhammer of the truck.

This home owner has had 3 leaks in the past 18 months and the house was built in the late 80s. We will be coming back to repipe it.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

What are you using for th repipe?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pex


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Florida aquafer. ( spelling ? )
Chemicals from all the fertilizer poured on the golf courses prolly.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Was the leak caused by the concrete being in contact with the copper pipe? I've seen leaks caused by that scenario before.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

the pipe was sleeved in armaflex


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Come across alot of those here in N florida too. Have some pics somewhere, will try to find and post.

BTW, did you sell a new Gerber with slab leak? Looks like it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

no, it was installed on the last leak.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

copper leaking??? noooo... i thought only pex did that!!

Good repair! Glad to hear you made some money!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Around here, copper is the worst type of pipe to use. I have done over a thousand copper leak repairs.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i have the same knife...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Why not just go with copper? Oh...."Super Pex Man"...I get it :thumbup:

Nice job. We have basements and crawlers, so the big buck pipe repairs don't happen often enough and diy'ers jump on it.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you braze that joint? We have to braze all joints under the slab.

I actually have a slab leak tomorrow, at a dentist office, on a sunday. its hte secoind, I repaird the first one about 4 weeks ago, a gusher, this one was 50' away, same hallway, this time the carpet is staying wet.

I am re-piping in about 2 montths, All 19 sinks need to be brought out of the slab, I have the contract signed, this is just an added bonus :yes:

The dentist is waiting for his designer to finish, so we (work comp just kicked in) can go in repipe, change out all faucets, sinks and strainers.

Fun times, I hate slab leaks, but it's all good!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Did you braze that joint? We have to braze all joints under the slab.
> 
> I actually have a slab leak tomorrow, at a dentist office, on a sunday. its hte secoind, I repaird the first one about 4 weeks ago, a gusher, this one was 50' away, same hallway, this time the carpet is staying wet.
> 
> ...


I see MANY CLAMS in your future!!!


----------

